# New to Dims!



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

Just saying hi! Wanted to put myself out there. :blush:

Looking forward to all the lovely ladies on this site. :wubu:

Oh .. and hi fellow FAs.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

You know, you're funny, but all the making-fun-of-everyone-else gets old after awhile.


I mean, I love me some eager newbs. You can't stop me.

Not sure to insert rolleyes after that last statement...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> You know, you're funny, but all the making-fun-of-everyone-else gets old after awhile.
> 
> 
> I mean, I love me some eager newbs. You can't stop me.
> ...



I'm not making fun of anyone. I seriously thought to myself .. wait a minute .. "I" don't have my own introduction thread and it's disappointing. 

I'm like, a newbie, to the newbies, so it makes sense, eh? No? FAIL? *sigh*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm not making fun of anyone. I seriously thought to myself .. wait a minute .. "I" don't have my own introduction thread and it's disappointing.
> 
> I'm like, a newbie, to the newbies, so it makes sense, eh? No? FAIL? *sigh*



Ah, the re-introduction thread. 

YOU MUST POST PICTURES.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 17, 2008)

allow him to reintroduce himself
his name is j-u
s to the tin 
used to hassle them trolls by the bin
even back then
i guess you could call him
ceo of the d-ims


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> allow him to reintroduce himself
> his name is j-u
> s to the tin
> used to hassle them trolls by the bin
> ...




heh...good one


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

are you a bit bored today my dear?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> allow him to reintroduce himself
> his name is j-u
> s to the tin
> used to hassle them trolls by the bin
> ...



Just to be sure that this was as awesome as it would appear to be .. I gave it the "does this rhyme fit inside Kid's hi top" test and yes, yes it does.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 17, 2008)

i think everyone saw this coming


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

hahaha that definitely looks like a proper house party movie poster

seriously. I've got the "oh snap, my pops is gonna come home and find out about this party" look and you've got the "chill motherfucker" face down. haha 

excellent


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> hahaha that definitely looks like a proper house party movie poster
> 
> seriously. I've got the "oh snap, my pops is gonna come home and find out about this party" look and you've got the "chill motherfucker" face down. haha
> 
> excellent





So is that really you? Or are you just yanking my chain


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just saying hi! Wanted to put myself out there. :blush:
> 
> Looking forward to all the lovely ladies on this site. :wubu:
> 
> Oh .. and hi fellow FAs.


BGB i miss your cat punch up avitar 
what happened to it? and who won?

x


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> So is that really you? Or are you just yanking my chain



The black man or the one in the mfdoom photo? haha



mergirl said:


> BGB i miss your cat punch up avitar
> what happened to it? and who won?
> 
> x



well, damn, since ya actually requested it and really, it's a neverending battle. there are no winners or losers. only endless suffering (and cuteness on the kitty side)


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

yay yay yay!! Soooooooooo cute!
The kittty and your good self sir. :wubu:
nothing better that a good kitten pummeling i feel!

xxpurr purr


----------



## furious styles (Sep 17, 2008)

all i know is; we got the skills to pay the bills

well some of them. and i'm going to need a deferment on that student loan.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i think everyone saw this coming



I will never understand how people's amazing design skills are never used for PRODUCTIVE THINGS FOR SOCIETY.

Awesome, truly. I LOL'd.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 17, 2008)

Fuckin' A. 

I almost peed my pants looking at that picture. I was unprepared as I scrolled down on my phone. 

Laugh out loud is an understatement. 

Christ.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2008)

You guys are hilarious! I wish I had something witty to respond with but alas I am witless


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2008)

mergirl said:


> nothing better that a good kitten pummeling i feel!


ITT: mergirl loves to pound on pussy


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy Virgen of Budahlupe! I can't rep you. Someone do it for me, please :wubu::wubu::wubu:





mfdoom said:


> i think everyone saw this coming


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> ITT: mergirl loves to pound on pussy


crude and uncalled for wagmire and totally true and awsome! lmao
i was going to go there but i didnt!!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2008)

Here I am, I'm Quagmire
gonna light this whole board on fire
I'm new like fresh stew
stylin' like Ebenezer, an' I got my crew an' kazoo 

*_plays kazoo solo, quoting from Beatles "Magical Mystery Tour"_


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad to meet ya (again) Mr. Guns!




As for the Doom n' Jus thing.... I think you got something going there!



All I'm sayin' is watch how much sheen you put in those doos of yours though. One flicked cigarette into those things and you two will be toast!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Glad to meet ya (again) Mr. Guns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a risk we're willing to take .. all in the name of freshness


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

FFS noob, how many times do we have to point you people to the INTRO THREAD. You know, it's stickied up there at the top of the board, and and it says INTRO THREA...

Oh. Hi Justin.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I will never understand how people's amazing design skills are never used for PRODUCTIVE THINGS FOR SOCIETY.
> 
> Awesome, truly. I LOL'd.



And this isn't productive, HOW?! lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 21, 2008)

Justin you make my panties moist.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Justin you make my panties moist.



Whoah...was that an inside voice that made it's way out?? LOL


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 24, 2008)

I just like to bask in the jocular cynicism. 


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 24, 2008)

now y'all can battle on the mic or on the dance floor


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i think everyone saw this coming





activistfatgirl said:


> I will never understand how people's amazing design skills are never used for PRODUCTIVE THINGS FOR SOCIETY.
> 
> Awesome, truly. I LOL'd.




While we're on the topic of useless design skills...

I'd like to introduce you to Justin's past attempt at stardom. Remember when Steve from Blue's Clues suddenly left the show? Well, our friend Justin thought he would be a good replacement... so he auditioned.






Unfortunately, Justin isn't so great at finding the blue paw print clues, so he didn't get the job.


Sorry, Justin- people had to know.  lol


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> While we're on the topic of useless design skills...



OH. MY. FREAKIN'. GAWD.

That is *amazing*.

(...just because a rep is not rep enough for that post.)


----------



## kayrae (Oct 6, 2008)

I laughed at the Blue Clues pic... awesome!


----------



## furious styles (Oct 7, 2008)

the cartoonshly large head fucking _seals_ it.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 7, 2008)

I am lollerskating all over my apartment right about now, thanks guys.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 7, 2008)

you never know when he's going to crop up ..


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for bringing joy to shitty mornings everywhere...lol.

Mostly to me though. :bow:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 7, 2008)

ahahaha .. between the blue clues and Mount Gunsmore, I don't know which is more rad.

you both rule though. :bow::bow:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just saying hi! Wanted to put myself out there. :blush:
> 
> Looking forward to all the lovely ladies on this site. :wubu:
> 
> Oh .. and hi fellow FAs.



Plz have my baby. Srsly.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ahahaha .. between the blue clues and Mount Gunsmore, I don't know which is more rad.
> 
> you both rule though. :bow::bow:



Mt. Gunsmore gets my vote!

This could turn into the best thread ever! Please keep posting pics!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 7, 2008)

A request from the talented photo people. Can we show BGB in his best self, the Easter Bunny self, merrily handing out his favorite candy? - The Cadbury Creme Egg.




cause he likes to see the spooge


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ask, you shall receive... holy hell, I apparently have nothing better to do with my time. 



Jaded- here's your love child...






DAB- here's a really unhappy BGB Easter bunny...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for this photo! It looks awesome. I have added a little something for BGB aka The Easter Bunny. Yummy! 

View attachment easter_bunny[1].jpg


View attachment candywarehouse_1942_46311900[1].jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate to change the subject from such a fun party, but I have a question for you BothGuns . . . You mentioned on another thread that Corbin had passed on. I was sorry to hear that. He was so cute. What did he die from?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Ask, you shall receive... holy hell, I apparently have nothing better to do with my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very impressed .. and terrified. but mostly just impressed. 



moore2me said:


> I hate to change the subject from such a fun party, but I have a question for you BothGuns . . . You mentioned on another thread that Corbin had passed on. I was sorry to hear that. He was so cute. What did he die from?



Ah, I wish I knew. I just have a feeling he was older than I had originally thought. I really wish I knew. 

and thank you for being interested, we both appreciate it. Well, I'm sure he would too.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 8, 2008)

Requesting mods rename thread to "BGB appreciation station"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2008)

It always ticks me off at myself when I am late to a party.....:doh:


Yet another shameless fairy bump.....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It always ticks me off at myself when I am late to a party.....:doh:
> 
> 
> Yet another shameless fairy bump.....



And what lovely fairy bumps you have!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2008)

Proof that I really do rep people that say nice things about me....  

View attachment joisey.JPG


----------

